# The Senior Section could use a bit of good news



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know what kind of magic the acupuncture vet worked on Toby yesterday, but I haven't seen him like this in probably 2 years.
He's moving around so incredibly much better. Getting up on his own most of the time. Happy and playing. 
I am just truly amazed. 
This is after 4 or 5 sessions of "aquapuncture" where she is injecting trameel into his pressure points. 
My husband and I are just thrilled with how Toby feels today. We know it probably won't make him live any longer, but the quality of life today is so much better than it has been in the past year at least. 
Now if we can maintain it!
Next session we go to "electropuncture" instead of "aquapuncture", and she says he's now ready for some strengthening exercises as well.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great! Nice to hear some good news about one of our seniors. I pray for continued relief for Toby.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, a little bit of 'happy' is due. I'm glad Toby has responded so well to the acupuncture. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is most excellent news, a definite lift to a very sad few days on this forum with so many of our seniors at or near the Bridge. I love it that Toby is doing so well because of the acupuncture/aquapuncture!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know what kind of magic the acupuncture vet worked on Toby yesterday, but I haven't seen him like this in probably 2 years.
> He's moving around so incredibly much better. Getting up on his own most of the time. Happy and playing.
> I am just truly amazed.
> This is after 4 or 5 sessions of "aquapuncture" where she is injecting trameel into his pressure points.
> ...


 
This is exaclty how it was with Dave when he had his first VOM treatment. Amazing. I believe that doing this regularly kept him comfortable and with us for at least two years longer than had we not done them. 
Good for Toby!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Great news indeed, and you're right - a welcome piece of good news on an otherwise sad day!
Way to go Toby, I hope the treatments continue to bring relief and extra quality to his life!!

Kim


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had a horse once who needed acupuncture and massage. He was like a whole new horse after the treatment and it would last several months.

It's amazing what they can do. So glad that Toby is so much better. :smooch:


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

It is so nice to have a happy senior thread! Acupuncture is pretty incredible stuff.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that the acupuncture is working so well for Toby. It is nice to hear some good news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hotelfordogs*

Hotelfordogs

I am so very glad about Toby!!


----------

